# My No-Cost Starship



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Let me start by saying this is not a lovely looking slingshot! I slapped this together the other day just to see what shooting a Starship was like and haven't had the opportunity to clean it up yet. Maybe this will be a two part "build log" where I'll post the "after" pictures later







.
It does serve to highlight how little money you really have to spend to get an extremely great shooting slingshot, though!
Behold, my no cost, bodged together, 17" over Star Destroyer:





















The fork, handle and brace are made from oak, the body is "other". I think it was once a deck rail or something. I had the fork left over from an aborted boardcut. I did almost no measuring on this, everything was eyeballed. I wouldn't change a thing! I am very accurate with it, especially for never having shot an extended fork design before. I hit my first 5 in a row on a can from 45' when I took it out for a test run.
Total draw length is 48" anchoring to the corner of my mouth. I have a set of Torsten-spec butterfly bands on it made from TB Black-equivelent rubber from Gold's Gym. The speed is staggering!
These don't have to be complicated to make at all, just go for it and if it doesn't work then tweak it a bit.
I'll post more when it's finished.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice MJ!!! nice sleeve!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


>


It is sort of heavy! I thought about switching to an HDPE fork and drilling some "lightening holes" in the body. We'll see.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

If weight isn't bothersome then just get it balanced ala Tex's.

That is really kewl ... I like $0!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great MJ!
Can't go wrong with free


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Great minds think alike. I just cobbled one together yesterday from stuff I had laying around. I found out Chinese tubes are lousy for Starships, but I do have some thin Everlast exercise bands I'm going to try. Yours looks better than mine.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks great MJ. Starships are, without a doubt, the way to go for long term consistant accuracy.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if pieced together works for you , then why change it much . btw- from now on dont refer to something as "pieced together " call it a " prototype " .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


>


It is sort of heavy! I thought about switching to an HDPE fork and drilling some "lightening holes" in the body. We'll see.
[/quote]from the side its really awesome, just clen up the rough edges and put those holes in a cool pattern and you have a nice starship. good job maybe i will take a crack at one, i have never shot one of these.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

nice slingshot!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Great minds think alike. I just cobbled one together yesterday from stuff I had laying around. I found out Chinese tubes are lousy for Starships, but I do have some thin Everlast exercise bands I'm going to try. Yours looks better than mine.


I've tried butterfly-ing Chinese tubes before and have found that their usefullness diminishes alot past a certain length. It's almost like they "stack up" if you cut them too long.
Thanks for the positive comments, guys! I didn't think anybody would care about anything that wasn't shiny


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That will let you try it. I would bet that you will build another! -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> That will let you try it. I would bet that you will build another! -- Tex


I'm sure you're right!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey M_J, I haven't built my first starship yet, but when I do you can bet it will be function over form. It would be foolish to try creating a work of art before you get a feel for for what you're after first. You did good.

P.S. I remember my first try at a gloveshot style slingshot. Do you remember this:


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> Great minds think alike. I just cobbled one together yesterday from stuff I had laying around. I found out Chinese tubes are lousy for Starships, but I do have some thin Everlast exercise bands I'm going to try. Yours looks better than mine.


I've tried butterfly-ing Chinese tubes before and have found that their usefullness diminishes alot past a certain length. It's almost like they "stack up" if you cut them too long.
Thanks for the positive comments, guys! I didn't think anybody would care about anything that wasn't shiny








[/quote]question, will you have a lever or trigger to fire or just load and shoot?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

very cool MJ


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, MJ. If it shoots well, who cares what it looks like. If anyone makes any cracks about it, just smile and challenge them to a shoot-off for money.

If you want it to look glitzy, just get some black, green, and brown spray paint, and paint that sucker up as camouflage ... Or paint it all black as a Ninja Starship ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

WTG MJ. But beware, those Starships can be addicting, especially after you see the way they perform..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it when old topics come back to life








I still have this one but haven't really shot it since the ECST. Maybe now that it's getting cold I should band it up again.


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm thinking of building my first starship and I have a few questions

1) do the forks have to be angled? and if so, what angle?

2) How long does the body need to be?

It would be really nice if you could answer these questions


----------

